# Craft stuff at Lidl next Monday (20th Jan)



## martinka (16 Jan 2014)

Main items are
Illuminated magnifier on stand £29.99 (unfortunately not articulated arm)
Cordless minidrill £19.99 Extra tools £2.49 & £12.99
Electric stapler £9.99

I use a manual stapler when stacking two 6mm thicknesses, so I might have one of those if it takes the same size staples.

Hope the info is of use to someone.


----------



## ChrisR (16 Jan 2014)

Martin.

I saw those offers, we get a Lidl offer paper through the door each week, I have a mini drill, but I may invest in the mini drum sanding accessory kit.

The real reason for my post, was your mention of the electric stapler, I purchased a respesco electric stapler many years ago. 
I have impulse purchased many gadgets over the years and after using a few times, they get put in a drawer and forgotten, but not the stapler it is probably one of the most useful things I have ever purchased.

I won’t bore you with all the jobs I have used it for, but the one thing it gets used for over and over again is for stapling ply together for stack cutting on the scroll saw. 
For this one thing its invaluable. (hammer) 


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (16 Jan 2014)

Chris, I bought the more expensive of the two minidrill accessory kits a couple of years ago and it has had lots of use. When I got my first Dremel, I barely used it because the tools were so expensive, but with the cheap tools you don't have to worry about wearing them out or breaking them. I might buy the cordless minidrill just to keep in the house, and, well, just because it's another gadget.


----------



## finneyb (17 Jan 2014)

Aldi has an illuminated magnifier that looks similar, but without the fancy base £20 coming on Thursday 23 Jan


----------



## sdjp (19 Jan 2014)

The Lidl magnifier is LED; 2.25x magnification; tool holders in base and £30

The Aldi one is CFL (I think - slightly unclear); 4x magnification; simple base and £20.

I'm swithering on which one. Between me and SWMBO, suspect we might end up with one of each...


----------



## martinka (21 Jan 2014)

Oops! I bought the electric stapler but it won't take the 8mm staples which I have a few thousand of. There's only 400 included in the box, they are slightly thinner than the ones I have, and no indication of where to buy more, so it's going back. Shame, as it easily punches the 10mm included staples into ply or solid wood.


----------



## gilljc (21 Jan 2014)

Hi Martin
I bought the cordless grinder (is great for the money, better free accessories than my dremel, all sizes of collets and lots of drill bits) will save me taking off the flexishaft from my dremel, and can use at gliding club away from the mains - bonus! I also got the stapler - is scarily good!!!
I have a heavy duty hand stapler from homebase which I find difficult to use, but the staples and nails from it work on the electric one, they are much thicker wire, so not as neat as the thin ones, but will see if I can get lighter duty ones. Tried some of the number 56 staples which I have had 3 unused boxes of for years, they are too small  
Its a shame you are not happy with yours, but thanks for the heads up, really appreciate it  

Gill


----------



## ChrisR (21 Jan 2014)

Martin.

I just purchased a couple of the mini sanding drum packs, very good value.

Shame about the stapler, as I said in my previous post, I have a Repesco stapler, which I find invaluable for many jobs, but I think that it only takes staples and brads sold under the Repesco name.

I think it’s a case of, you purchase our stapler, we then have good repeat business selling you staples. :x 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (21 Jan 2014)

Gill, how did you get the thicker staples to work? Mine wouldn't go through the slot. My staples are about 1.5 to 2 times the thickness of the ones supplied and the "striker", for want of a better word, in the stapler just crushes the staple inside the gun. I've been trying to find out about staple sizes but it seems every company makes their own size and numbers them differently. One box I have are number 140 staples. I think they are 11mm wide and 6mm long, but again, the legs are too thick to go through the slot.

Chris, the problem being, they don't offer any refills, as is often the case with tools like this. 
I've got a compressed air stapler but I'm too tight to start up a 3hp compressor for a couple of staples.


----------



## gilljc (22 Jan 2014)

Not sure, they just did, wasn't sure at first 'cos they were a bit narrower than ones supplied. will try again to make sure wasn't a fluke. Most of my pupils have cancelled today, so got some shed time......


----------



## loftyhermes (22 Jan 2014)

Martin, if they're 140 series staples then how about these.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-6751 ... B000LFYBKE

happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## scrimper (22 Jan 2014)

Sorry if it offends but please think carefully before you buy anything Silverline! Every single item that I have bought with Silverline name on has been useless and a total waste of money! I bought some sanding belts for my B&D powerfile and every single one I tried snapped a few secs after switching on, I bought a water pump which developed and earth fault after 30mins work, it was replaced for free and the replacement did just the same. I could mention other items but I would not ever consider buying Silverline again!


----------



## gilljc (22 Jan 2014)

own brand heavy duty staples from homebase still work, just been out and bought some of their light duty staples and they work too - they are more like the ones supplied with the stapler


----------



## martinka (22 Jan 2014)

Steve, it's the 140 staples I have that won't fit in the stapler from Lidl. Luckily they work OK in my manual stapler.

Scrimper, you'll get no argument from me regarding Silverline stuff, though no doubt I have bought one or two tools over the years. The Parkside brand seems to be better, even if it's likely they come from the same Chinese factory.

Thanks for the info Gill. I might nip into Lidl next time we are passing and get another stapler now that I know I can get staples to fit.


----------



## marcros (22 Jan 2014)

scrimper":1nf398ri said:


> Sorry if it offends but please think carefully before you buy anything Silverline! Every single item that I have bought with Silverline name on has been useless and a total waste of money! I bought some sanding belts for my B&D powerfile and every single one I tried snapped a few secs after switching on, I bought a water pump which developed and earth fault after 30mins work, it was replaced for free and the replacement did just the same. I could mention other items but I would not ever consider buying Silverline again!




I have had reasonable success with silverline things, in fairness. A cheap 1/4" router and bits- did what i wanted and i gave it to a mate when i got a better one. It only cost a few quid, so didn't owe me anything. I often use their router bits as disposables. They do not last like a high quality one, but cutting into worktop for a router table, I binned the 1.50 cutter afterwards, and it saved the edge of a better cutter. I probably wouldnt buy the powertools again, unless i only wanted them for a single job. I do note that the powertools seem to have become more expensive now and have changed- that router was very cheap IIRC- less than £30, maybe even low £20's.

The heavy duty F clamps that I have are very good, and I would buy more. http://www.silverlinetools.com/products/d94/s819. They are better than some economy bessey ones i picked up in the USA (luckily not available here). The G clamps were good too.

The frustration that I find is that if you want something like the sanding belts mentioned above, the shop frequently only has one type, and you may or may not know at the time that they are silverline. (eg toolstation). There is often not the option to pay a bit more and have a different brand.


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Jan 2014)

martinka said:


> Steve, it's the 140 staples I have that won't fit in the stapler from Lidl. Luckily they work OK in my manual stapler.
> 
> Ok Martin, I must stop speed reading posts I thought the 140 staples came with the Lidl stapler.
> happy scrolling
> Steve


----------

